# Ciocc or Casati



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi all i need help with picking my new bike. i will be buying a Ciocc Devilry or Casati Vola this friday (unless my wife changes my mind for me - LOL). Does any one out their have any first hand experience the aforementioned bands and/or models? if you had to choose one over the other, which one would you choose and why. Lastly how do they stack up on the ride qaulity, durability and build quality. 

wife has told me that this has to be my last bike (so it need to last a long time)

Thanks
Thad


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Casati Marte*

You didn't mention this one but it's the one I would get. Here is a photo of it at the Milan bike show. I know it's made here in Italy + at least it's unusual (I like unusual).
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2007/11/milan-bike-show-its-in-details.html


----------



## mandasol (Sep 10, 2007)

There are a lot of other bikes that I would probably consider before these, but the fun part of these forums are to offer opinions on bikes that I would or could not buy myself, so I'll save you the trouble of suggesting another bike. 

I have considered bikes from both companies before so based on that I would go for Casati. Both are fine Italian bike makers but Casati makes some crazy nice bikes, and really have amazing detail in the frames. The paint schemes and finish looks better on the Casati's as well. Also, Casati is involved with development of the carbon for their frames, as Ciocc appears to use outsourced tubing. 

As far as the particular models it looks like the Devilry only comes in 5 sizes, so unless one is a perfect match, the Vola might be better because it seems to come in many more sizes. 

By the way, it's a good thing this has to be your last bike, because they are so rare and not really discussed or sought after that you may have a hard time reselling them later.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Is there a reason you are not considering the Casati Mistral? The frame looks a lot like Ciocc Devilry, but it is lighter.


----------



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

*I finally choose a bike*

In the end i choose a Casati Laser Carbon. although i originally wanted carbon, hence the Vola. if is a beautiful bike, but in the end i was drawn to the laser carbon. I gave the racecene a long list of the things that i was looking for in a bike and they recommended the Laser carbon. Also for some reason i was drawn to it.

should be getting it in 2 weeks or so and i will post some pics and write a ride review.


----------

